# North American Robin with Respiratory-Distress



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

I've been given a juvenile robin with severe breathing difficulties.

I have no idea how to treat or what to give. I did read about using chlortetracyclin+, but I don't have any.

Suggestions please. I don't think this little guy is going to make it.

Julianne


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You do need an antibiotic and the ones from the tetracycline family work best for respiratory infections.
Baytril would do too, do you have any?
If you have a wildlife rehab center in your area you might want to give them a call and see if they can take the care of this bird over. He needs water, warmth and food.

Reti


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

He didn't make it. I did leave a message with the Wildlife and they did return my call and make arrangements to have him picked up, but they wouldn't give any advice other than "put him in a box and don't give him any food or water".

By the time these birds show prominent signs of illness and are caught... there is such a small time frame if any to chart a course of action.

Thank you though for your assistance.

Julianne


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry the little robin didn't get the help he needed to survive. The smaller they are, the quicker they can go, it seems. From personal experience, I know that respiratory distress usually is no fun whatsoever. 

I had a pigeon. "Creaker," in the house Saturday afternoon through Sunday afternoon, and posted about him/her here. Fogged or misted her with Oxine AH, 5 ml Oxine AH (already a very dilute solution) added to 100 ml water, using a nebulizer which puts out a very fine mist, which I myself use for medicine to treat my asthma, COPD, and CF. Expensive machine, fortunate to have it. But maybe it helped get rid of the creaks (while sleeping Saturday night Creaker sounded like a small puppy snoring). Today, Monday afternoon, I could hear no creaks or other noises in her breathing. 

Larry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Jules, I'm sorry to hear the little one didn't make it, at least you tried. Two other anitbiotics to remember that are good for respiratory distress is Clavamox or baytril. Do you know if someone might of gave it water? If they did then it could of aspirated.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry. It sounded like he was in bad shape.

Reti


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

*How do you treat acute Respiratory distress?*

Thanks for all your support.

I do have Baytril. Friends brought me this Robin because it was "acting funny" ...not flying, panting, wobbly. No water was given, they were able to easily put a box over it and then pick it up and bring it to me.

I need to learn about respiratory distress and how to treat because I've lost a few feral pigeons this summer from it.
Baytril might be effective when time isn't critical (I think.. I could be wrong). The pigeon usually dies within hours (12 max) of getting them. If there was something like a bird inhaler that would be great. You are fortunate Larry to have that machine.
Does anybody have experience and or recommendations with acute respiratory distress? Is this some type of flu?

What I do know... is that I'm feeling very helpless when I can't do anything. I had a friend (who has a fancy parrot) call her Vet and ask what can be done (re: Robin) and the Vet's response was " I cannot treat or suggest treatment for a wild bird... it is illegal and I can lose my license". I understand and respect that. So... the search for information and knowledge continues.

Julianne


----------

